# My horrible shop



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

Well Father's Day and a few other projects have kept me busy but next week I WILL NOT turn a single thing ( go ahead and offer me $11000000 dollars for a pen) I won't turn it next week. This is getting cleaned and new shelves for pens. All those shelves are coming out. Guy up the road giving me a joiner and we the space. I bought this place 3 years ago before I started wood working. There was nothin in there but nooooo somebody give me a lathe. Ahhhhh maybe after cleaning up I can bring my small wet wood stash in from the other shed. Anyway here are the before pics. I will post after pics next week

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jun 24, 2014)

I've seen worse... There's one right behind my house that's a real mess.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2014)

I can hold all your wood while you clean...just so you are not tempted to make anything.... :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I can hold all your wood while you clean...just so you are not tempted to make anything.... :)


I'll box it up and send it your way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2014)

Sweet!!! :)


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2014)

HENRYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! where are you?????


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> HENRYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! where are you?????


Ha I'm kinda worried about my buddy. No smack talk by now. He must be on a hot date.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> HENRYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! where are you?????


I smell a trap. I'm staying out of this one.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> I smell a trap. I'm staying out of this one.


Chicken

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2014)

Post 2 picture 2- Tony when you turn the micro wave- 1. Is it plugged in? 2, Is it on? 3 Do you have any pictures of microwave turnings? 4 Are they a good seller?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, I am wondering about the magic carpet in a bag. What is it and why is it in a woodshop?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Post 2 picture 2- Tony when you turn the micro wave- 1. Is it plugged in? 2, Is it on? 3 Do you have any pictures of microwave turnings? 4 Are they a good seller?



One more question or statement- I think the big bucks would be in a video of you creating one of your micro wave turnings-plugged in and on- you could sell it. Man I thought those wood spinners were crazy but this takes the cake!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> One more question or statement- I think the big bucks would be in a video of you creating one of your micro wave turnings-plugged in and on- you could sell it. Man I thought those wood spinners were crazy but this takes the cake!!!!!


That's for warming up my cereal about 3 in the morning


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> Well, I am wondering about the magic carpet in a bag. What is it and why is it in a woodshop?


Ha that's fertilizer for deer plots. I think


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2014)

Tclem said:


> That's for warming up my cereal about 3 in the morning



Ya warm it by spinnin on the lathe- man that sucker must have some RPM??????????? Isn't that a bit messy..............


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

I need to turn that late on and see if it still works


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I need to turn that late on and see if it still works




I agree getting milk, cocoa puffs and fruit loops are pretty hard on a lathe!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2014)

How am I doin Henry??
PS Tony- your son is very lucky- he has one helluva good humored father!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah I see you are filling in for Henry tonight. Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Jun 25, 2014)

well done, Mike!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2014)

Wait, I'm confused (Nothing abnormal about that of course) He says this is a horrible shop but it has a roof, what more could he need? Also- Where is the beer fridge?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't find It with all the junk. Lol


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 25, 2014)

Should I or should I not? ..... Nah, no comment.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

